# Womit am besten Frolic und Forelli mahlen?



## Boilieroller (18. April 2004)

Ich hab meine Probleme wenn ich größere Mengen an Boilies mit Frolic herstellen will, und zwar: Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich hartes Frolic und hartes Forelli zerkleinern soll?

Habt ihr da nen Tip

MfG BoilieRoller #:


----------



## Trout killer (18. April 2004)

*AW: Womit am besten Frolic und Forelli mahlen?*

Hi Boilieroller,
Ich nehme immer ne alte elektrische oder handbetriebene kaffeemühle damit mache ich mir auch meinen forellenteig selber:q

Gruß Trout killer#h   #h   #g


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. April 2004)

*AW: Womit am besten Frolic und Forelli mahlen?*

Idealerweise hat man sone Maschine, womit der Bäcker aus alten Brötchen Paniermehl macht. Ansonsten ist die Kaffeemühle oder Getreidemühle schon ein heisser tip.
Oder der Vorwerk Thermomix von meiner Ma (Erzähl ihr das bloss keiner...)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Boilieroller (18. April 2004)

*AW: Womit am besten Frolic und Forelli mahlen?*

Danke, ich glaub wir ham noch ne alte elektrische Kaffemühle, dann kann ich ja Endlich die Frolicmehl Produktion anfangen (das kommt in Tüten von 1 KG und wir vakumiert und verschweißt (hält ewig) also nie wieder extra für Boilies Frolic mahlen (naja ich nehm Rufus und das is genauso gut wie Frolic und hab immer 1-2 Säcker bei mir um damit zu füttern und zu angeln)

MfG Boilieroller #:


----------



## Forellenudo (18. April 2004)

*AW: Womit am besten Frolic und Forelli mahlen?*

Forelli kannste schon fein gemahlen kaufen,optimal für Teig zu machen.

gruß udo #h


----------



## Boilieroller (19. April 2004)

*AW: Womit am besten Frolic und Forelli mahlen?*

Ich hab jetzt ne Mühle geht auch, aber davor muss ich immer erst das Frolic klein machen damit es geht.

Haste da auch noch nen Trick?

MfG Boilieroller


----------



## Boilieroller (20. April 2004)

*AW: Womit am besten Frolic und Forelli mahlen?*

Hat keiner ne Ahnung wie man das klein kriegt bevor man es in die Mühle steckt? Wenn man Frolic oder Rufus so rein tut, dann verharkt die sich

MfG BoilieRoller


----------

